
Ask HN: Best language for CRUD app? - tmaly
What is your go to language for CRUD apps, and why?<p>I am looking for something will a really easy to use DSL or framework with a low learning curve.
======
dmlittle
As steven_braham pointed out, every language has a (almost) clear winner
framework. I'd use the one in the language you're most comfortable and
familiar with. For example, there's no reason to use RoR if you're already
familiar with PHP. In that case, just use Larvel.

------
steven_braham
Probably every major popular framework has good crud support. Most of these
frameworks contain a orm that will the heavy lifting.

I don't think anyone has a specific language or platform for crud. Most people
pick the one they are most familiar with.

------
superasn
I've heard Laravel is pretty good so going by that the best language would be
PHP.

~~~
nik736
You notice that Laravel isn't in any way unique and basically is a Rails
clone?

~~~
superasn
Sorry, I didn't know that since I have no experience with Ruby or RoR. Anyway
since you have experience with both, are you sure it's just a 100% clone in
PHP and doesn't bring anything unique?

~~~
romanovcode
Why should it? I don't get this "clone" issues.

RoR was excellent idea, everyone copied it and now you can write MVC in
language of your preference be it PHP or C#.

------
wechatfan
RoR would be the easy one to get along with.

------
tugberkk
PHP. If you don't want to use a framework, just use a WAMP/LAMP stack and you
will be fine.

------
romanovcode
Choose the most popular framework for the language you are comfortable with.

------
RUG3Y
Rails, Django, Laravel, etc etc

------
huydotnet
CakePHP (PHP) and Ruby on Rails (Ruby) both has very strong CRUD generator.

~~~
tomcam
Web2py by far. Nothing comes close.

------
saurabhdatta
PHP or Node, take your pick.

